# Leeds Carnival??



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there not a Leeds Carnival that runs this weekend in tandem with Notting Hill Carnival - Im sure I heard that was the case?

If so, whats it like?
Do Iration Steppas ever play?


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you mean the _Chapeltown_Carnival (not the only carnival in Leeds btw!). Yes it is the same time as Notting Hill. Didn't go this year because there are too many of us to get in one taxi and there are always transport problems getting back.

However, it is usually good.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2010)

ah yes, that must be it - i heard about it as 1xtra cover it on the radio at the same time as nh carnival.

Is it just floats and proper carnival parades, or are there static sound systems too?

what other carnivals are there in Leeds? you sound spoiled up there!


----------

